# بالشروق ادفع 65000 ج و استلم فورا فيللا دوبلكس 255 متربحري يتسهيلات 6 سنوات



## الكومى (13 أبريل 2012)

[FONT=&quot]تتشرف شركة الكومى للتنمية و الاستثمار العقاري احد اكبر الشركات العقارية بالشروق و حدائق الاهرام و المدن الجديدة ان تقدم لعملائها الكرام احد مشروعاتها [/FONT][FONT=&quot]بالشروق :[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot] تعاقد و استلم فوراَ بالشروق فيللا دوبلكس 255 م أرضى منخفض + أرضى مرتفع بحري بمقدم 65000 جنيه وتسهيلات على 6 سنوات [/FONT][FONT=&quot]بدون اي رسوم سواء استلام ابتدائي أو نهائي أو تعاقد [/FONT][FONT=&quot]موجودة بأرقى مناطق مدينة الشروق حيث انها تقع بالقرب من مدينتى و طريق السويس و افخم المنتجعات السكنية ( كمبوند حسن علام ) و بالقرب من منطقة الجامعات و المعاهد و القرية الزكية ... تطل على حديقة كبيرة و شارع عريض [/FONT]​ *[FONT=&quot]( ولو تم تسديد سعر الوحدة خلال 15 شهر سيتم احتسابها بسعر الكاش )[/FONT]*​ [FONT=&quot]تتكون من :[/FONT][FONT=&quot]4 ريسبشن + 3 نوم + 3 حمام + مطبخ + 80م حديقه + مدخل خاص +بحري[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]للتفاصيل[/FONT][FONT=&quot]:[/FONT][FONT=&quot]اضغط هنا[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]للاتصال[/FONT][FONT=&quot] : [/FONT][FONT=&quot] 22615137 - 22615138 – 01000054950 [/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]العنوان :[/FONT][FONT=&quot]48 شارع زاكر حسين الحى السابع- مدينة نصر- القاهرة[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]او زور موقعنا لتجد المزيد من العروض الحصرية : [/FONT][FONT=&quot]اضغط هنا [/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]صفحتنا على الفيس بوك[/FONT][FONT=&quot] : [/FONT][FONT=&quot]اضغط هنا[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]البريد الإلكترونى[/FONT][FONT=&quot]: [/FONT][FONT=&quot][email protected][/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]ملحوظة [/FONT][FONT=&quot]:[/FONT][FONT=&quot] يوجد بالشركة أكثر من 30 نظام مرن للدفع و يقوم العميل بإختيار نظام السداد المناسب له من أنظمة الشركة [/FONT]​ *[FONT=&quot]ويوجد لدينا في شقق مساحات تبدأ من 120 متر حتى 190 متر بالشروق [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ويوجد لدينا في شقق مساحات تبدأ من 130 متر حتى 205 متر بحدائق الأهرام [/FONT]*​ 





​


----------

